# Buying a vehicle



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What really happens when a car salesman takes your offer to his manager to get the deal approved? Does the salesman actually go to bat for you or do they scheme on how to come back to you with a better deal for the car dealership?
The ploy, “Let me go talk to my manager" is called a T O or a turn over. Most dealerships require that a salesperson do a T O before letting the customer leave, in other words, if they cant close the deal then they turn it over and let someone else try.

However, an experienced salesperson will use this as a tool and when they go into the managers office they will talk about lunch, weather, sports, whatever. My typical conversations with the sales manager consisted of the boss asking me what I had going, to which I'd typically reply something along the lines of…just another UP (customer) thinking they are a master of the game. I'd bull**** with him for a bit, then go back to my customer wearing a smile and saying…Great news!

You see, I already hit the customer high, I had room to move, but by acting like I got the ok on a deal from the manager, I let the UP think he out foxed me. Hell, I still had room for a couple more drops if needed and I'd bull**** longer with my boss each time…I'm here all day anyhow, I'm not going to get worn down.

An inexperienced or under producing salesperson doesnt use the TO as a tool, they use it as a life preserver when they simply cant close and already lost credibility by dropping the price themselves (Bad idea, if I act like I have such authority, then I look like a crook because I gave you a high price then dropped it on my own). They go to the manager, he comes out, usually pissed at the salesperson, greets the customer and practically gives the car away. The salesperson earns very little.

Back to the question, no a salesperson is not going to bat for you, being commission based, they are trying to earn a living.

I sold used cars for eight years, my biggest commissions came from those who thought they were experts in negotiating. The simple truth is we did this six days a week, 12 hours a day, 360 days a year. We sold or we starved. The typical person who put in a few hours on the internet reading up on how to beat a salesperson or brought his uncle louie who knew a guy whose brother sold cars for a few months along, really hasnt a chance if they come in with a attitude.

You want a fair deal?

Be straight up, be honest, be firm, and dont plan on buying on the first day out.

Tell your salesperson you're looking, you're serious, and you're ready to buy. Do not let them run your credit or take your license, just assure them your credit is fine and that you wont be test driving anything until a deal is agreed upon. Period.

Explain that since you are serious and ready to buy, you will be comparing prices at a few dealerships and that you hope they understand. Assure them you're not here to waste their time and that you would appreciate the same courtesy.

Get their price, thank them, ask for their card and tell them you'll be in touch no matter what decision you make.

Then leave. Visit a few more places. Compare notes, decide on the best deal for you, then call that dealership, ask for the salesperson you talked to before and say you're close and ask if they can do better.

All done? No, beware the finance TO, but that's another story.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Presumably you lifted that from somewhere Kev or are you going all American on us?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do recognise the 'patter' from the states. After buying several RVs and a few cars we never got out of the car until the sales person came to us. Never give em your Christian name only a Mr. & Mrs. It became a game. 

Mind you it's catching on here in France. The main agents will only 'negotiate' a 10% discount off the RRP. All attempts to get another 1% fail.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the same here too mote or less, they have you over as much as possible but it helps to be aware.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of them will be able to check your credit rating just by getting your name and then chatting till they find out where you live. Then on a quick trip into the office to chack something they can give your details to anyone who's in there to do a quick check. Then there are dozens of ways of letting the salesperson know the result. Offering coffee is a good one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is always some sort of deal to be made. Know what you want and what you want to pay. Achieve thst then try for better. Lower price or accessories etc. The say you'll think about it and walk away. They do not like to lose a sale after working on it. Just keep pushing but still walk away to allow yourself a cooling off period. I have aways done this when buying cars or vans.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

But, but, but what if you have travelled miles from home to see the car that fulfils all your criteria right down to the colour (for the women)? There it is sitting gleaming in the showroom and you have not found the right car in the right colour (for the women) anywhere else? 
Well I will tell you that you try to walk away but you just can't


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes but like in poker, you DON'T show your hand Pat, as far as they are concerned it is the WRONG colour, but if the deal is right you might consider it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyway you you you sexist tart, I would have a choice in colour too you know, we like blues and reds, not had any real problem with cars that colour YET.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> But, but, but what if you have travelled miles from home to see the car that fulfils all your criteria right down to the colour (for the women)? There it is sitting gleaming in the showroom and you have not found the right car in the right colour (for the women) anywhere else?
> Well I will tell you that you try to walk away but you just can't


Ooh, Pat!!

Decades ago my husband and I were discussing a new car with the salesman in the showroom. My husband had zero interest in, or knowledge of, cars so I'd already asked all the questions.... and the salesman had directed all the answers to my husband.

Then the salesman turned to me and asked what colour would Madam like? Michael laughed n walked away saying Good luck with that one mate! before I launched into the smarmy, sexist excuse for humanity.

Needless to say, we bought elsewhere.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And what colour did you buy then Jean?
I buy the colour my wife says.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had already compromised away from the nice little sports car that the dog would have trouble entering and exiting let alone us! Perhaps we are too honest? We don't move in the world of used car salesmen and find it very difficult to "bargain". In fact Chris, if selling, delights in telling a prospective buyer about every little dent and creak. After many years of losing money on deals he is now banned from any price negotiation. 
I still feel that we could not have walked away from that car, once identified, miles from home, in the right colour in case it got sold.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> And what colour did you buy then Jean?
> I buy the colour my wife says.
> 
> Ray.


I think it was a metallic goldy-green but I don't think we were that fussed - if it was available, and we thought it OK, then we'd take it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:greenjumpers:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course one of the first steps is to see if it is available cheaper elsewhere, your PX may be one they need for a customer too, we thought our Fiesta was worth £3-4k in March, one used dealer offered £5,500 against a similarly priced used car, and we were offered £6k for it against a new Dacia, and they lowered the price by £800 on top of that, used cars are at a premium right now if they are in good nick, the new market is difficult due to the chip shortage.


----------

